# SO... So.... so..... mad/upset/sad/disapointed.



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

So, my sister. She is married. They have four kids. They are all his kids, her step children. They have three boxers. They do NOT take proper care of their animals. 

By this I mean-

Two of their three dogs look like they have mange over 3/4 of their body. Neck, mouth area, ears, chest, behind front legs, belly ect. Their vet "supposedly" told them its not mange and there is not need for a skin scraping because its a "food allergy". And that if it was mange, all three would have it, not just two. When she told me this, I told her if that really was what was said, she needed to go to a different vet. Tucker had mange when I got him from them! I took him at 4 weeks old almost dead! The dogs they have are the mother and brother and sister from the litter born exactly six months before Tucker.

They were worse. They would leave their dogs out burning in the sun, all three in a poo filled 10x10 kennel. No shelter, no water, no nothing. This was stopped by many people calling the animal control on them. Well, now there is no animal control in their county. 

They fill the small water bowl, maybe two times a day. I went out and bought them a two gallon bucket, they don't use it. The dogs pee and poop all over the house. And they think restricting food/water will make them cut down on the potty time in the house. They have no fence, three dogs that WILL bolt as soon as the opportunity comes, and they have to walk about 20ft to the dog kennel. I gave them six more 10x10 sides to a kennel to make it more of a fence, they sold it.

The two pups (almost two years old) are skinny. Well, beyond skinny. You can see most every bone in the male's body and you can see over 50% of the females. "The vet says its because they are puppies and they will fill out later in life." Yea, right. I'm sure all three dogs are full of worms. I've tried giving them information on homeopathic care. They just wont do anything. And best of all, her husbands philosophy is I'm too young to know anything. And he wont take my word over a vet. And he also refuses to see another vet.

The male pup has all four eyelids in-rolled towards his eye. Green slime just pours of of them.

And just to make matters worse for their "Food allergy", They are on a "budget" so they can't afford Diamond Naturals ($23 for 40lbs) so they have to buy Alpo brand ($21 for 50lbs). 

It felt good to get this out. More will probably be added later. 

The thing that bothers me most, is no one will do a damn thing about it. These dogs are sickly and not cared for and with there being no AC the police don't care. I just want to beat the daylights out of some people.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

What kind of vet are they going to!? I'm starting to wonder if they really did go to a vet or not and if they're just making up excuses. That's horrible! I hate ignorant people like that, it upsets me to no end. What I don't understand is why they refuse the help you've offered. Are they really that offended that you're ( rightfully) concerned about their dogs? Are they really that thick in the head where they can't understand their dogs are not doing well or do they simply not care? I'm sorry but they are complete idiots and they don't deserve those dogs. Just UGH! I really feel for you  I think it's incredibly insulting for them to put you down simply because of your age. I already know for a fact you're much more mature than they ever can be.

And holy! $23 for 40lbs !? That's a bargain! Heck, I'm on a budget, I wouldn't be able to afford top quality food brands or go all raw, but I would JUMP on that offer. Especially when, even when being too poor to buy the best food, I was still aiming to spend $35 for a 30 lbs bag and to me that's cheap! ( I've been looking at Chicken Soup and Canidea) I guess it's a matter of priority  They probably think certain expenses are more important than taking proper care of their dog. 

I didn't even know Diamond had an all natural brand like that! Where can I find it? I hadn't seen it anywhere.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not the best, but its way better than anything else they would buy. They refuse to spend over $25 for less than 40lbs. Usually it is closer to $32 for 40lbs, but there is a small feed mill that carries it and its only $23. 

I've gone beyond myself trying to help them with their dogs. I've bought things to help them and they wouldn't use it. I do believe the vet is a made up story. I don't know a vet in their right mind that would not have jumped at wanting a skin scrapping. I've gone as far as going over daily to medicate their dogs and try to help them out when I lived near them with no thanks or anything. I really wish some one would just take the dogs or they would get "done" with them and find them new homes.

I do think they have some food allergies, but when you mention the work grain free all the hear is $$$$$$$. When I tried to talk to them about raw, her husband told me he refuses to because I'm going to kill my dogs feeding them raw meat and bones.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this. I think we all have a friend/relative who we know who doesn't take good care of their dogs. Not everyone is like us sadly. 

My lab is scratching all his fur right off his body and my vet did not do a scraping the first time either. Then I went back 6 days later and a different vet at the practice did one. I swear they are just milking us for the money. Next time I go, I am going to MAKE them do what I think is needed. 

As much as we want to, we can not change everyone's minds about raw. But getting them on a better kibble is a good idea. 

Some people should not have dogs....or kids....

I feel your pain.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I think we all have a friend/relative who we know who doesn't take good care of their dogs. Not everyone is like us sadly.
> 
> My lab is scratching all his fur right off his body and my vet did not do a scraping the first time either. Then I went back 6 days later and a different vet at the practice did one. I swear they are just milking us for the money. Next time I go, I am going to MAKE them do what I think is needed.
> 
> ...


The way these dogs look, Any sensable vet would want a skin scrapping or two. 

I wasn't trying to push raw, I was just telling them about it because it would be cheaper for them than acana/orgin or even TOTW or Earthborn.

When I go to a vet, I tell them what I want and what they suggest will be considered. If they don't like it I leave.


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

This is why I firmly believe John Q public should have to take a test to own a dog
No offense...


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

ciaBrysh said:


> This is why I firmly believe John Q public should have to take a test to own a dog
> No offense...


I strongly agree. Something needs done.

Today a lady walked into the pet store. She was looking for puppies. We refer all people looking for dogs/puppies to shelters and rescues. She didn't know there was such a thing! She thought the pound was a place you take the animals you don't want so they can be put to sleep. 

Ignorance and laziness is ridiculous.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

What do you mean there is no AC? There has to be an SPCA that covers that area, I doubt there is a free for all zone. Call the SPCA and find out who to contact, these ppl regardless of if they are family or not should not own any more animals. Demodex mange can be hereditary (generalized), its passed from mother to offspring. It is not contagious and they are obviously making up lies.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

twoisplenty said:


> What do you mean there is no AC? There has to be an SPCA that covers that area, I doubt there is a free for all zone. Call the SPCA and find out who to contact, these ppl regardless of if they are family or not should not own any more animals. Demodex mange can be hereditary (generalized), its passed from mother to offspring. It is not contagious and they are obviously making up lies.


That is what I told them. But they just keep saying what they want to believe. I don't believe a word that comes out of their mouth about those poor dogs.

There is a county shelter, but the city cut the Animal control off of the budget. So there is no one to tend to these types of cases, and the cops will do nothing about it. Do you think I could contact a bigger SPCA and see if they could do something about it? I asked the one localy, but they said it was out of their jurisdiction. 

It disgusts me that this is my family members.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Mind you, this town also believes that city laws can over-ride state and federal laws when it comes to animals. I have a hard time believing that. I've spoke to the sheriff, cops, and the shelter and none of them will do anything about it. Its just an all around terrible place.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Is there any way you can convince them to let you take the dogs to a breed-specific rescue? Just present it in such a way that it's better for them financially and it will get you to stop "nagging" them about their dogs. Not that your suggestions aren't perfectly legitimate. Heck, I would have probably murdered the people and taken their dogs from them by now if I was in your situation. But if you present it in such a way that makes it seem like you're doing them a favor by helping them get rid of these dogs they view as such a terrible inconvenience and a drain on their time and money, they might go for it!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> Is there any way you can convince them to let you take the dogs to a breed-specific rescue? Just present it in such a way that it's better for them financially and it will get you to stop "nagging" them about their dogs. Not that your suggestions aren't perfectly legitimate. Heck, I would have probably murdered the people and taken their dogs from them by now if I was in your situation. But if you present it in such a way that makes it seem like you're doing them a favor by helping them get rid of these dogs they view as such a terrible inconvenience and a drain on their time and money, they might go for it!


If that doesn't work maybe a bunch of random letters about people concerned about the dogs might help. You could even go far as facebook pics without even telling them it is use. Somehow you have to get their attention on this because the dogs are suffering. 



wolfsnaps88 said:


> I am so sorry to hear this. I think we all have a friend/relative who we know who doesn't take good care of their dogs. Not everyone is like us sadly.
> 
> My lab is scratching all his fur right off his body and my vet did not do a scraping the first time either. Then I went back 6 days later and a different vet at the practice did one. I swear they are just milking us for the money. Next time I go, I am going to MAKE them do what I think is needed.


For better or worse that is what I do now. I tell the vets what to check for. I figured I'm paying them so they are going to do as I ask otherwise I can take my money elsewhere. I play around with them long enough with Bridget. 



ciaBrysh said:


> This is why I firmly believe John Q public should have to take a test to own a dog
> No offense...


If that ever happens I'd probably fail it. It wouldn't have much about nutrition or exercise. Just fence in areas, judging dogs by the their breeds and stuff like that. If the fumbled everything else what would make us think they could get that right? We all have such different ways to get to the same goal of including the dog as a member of the family. The problem here is that some people think of their pets as only dogs and therefore not important in the slightest. And a few think of them as smaller people which they aren't. When you take them into your family you have to take them in as dogs and not as people and do your hardest to make sure their dog needs are met.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

rannmiller said:


> Is there any way you can convince them to let you take the dogs to a breed-specific rescue? Just present it in such a way that it's better for them financially and it will get you to stop "nagging" them about their dogs. Not that your suggestions aren't perfectly legitimate. Heck, I would have probably murdered the people and taken their dogs from them by now if I was in your situation. But if you present it in such a way that makes it seem like you're doing them a favor by helping them get rid of these dogs they view as such a terrible inconvenience and a drain on their time and money, they might go for it!


There is no way at all. They claim they love them (tho they go for no walks or rides in the car or to play anywhere.) and they don't think they have a problem and think they are doing just fine. The do view them as a terrible invonvenience and a use of a lot of money they wont spend. But they won't go for it. I've mentioned it before. And the sad part is, even if these dogs were to get new homes, they would just get more.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> If that ever happens I'd probably fail it. It wouldn't have much about nutrition or exercise. Just fence in areas, judging dogs by the their breeds and stuff like that. If the fumbled everything else what would make us think they could get that right? We all have such different ways to get to the same goal of including the dog as a member of the family. The problem here is that some people think of their pets as only dogs and therefore not important in the slightest. And a few think of them as smaller people which they aren't. When you take them into your family you have to take them in as dogs and not as people and do your hardest to make sure their dog needs are met.


I have an understanding with myself, I know they are dogs, but they are treated like a human to an extent. 

The only problem with a test to own a dog is 1). everyone would not be in agreeance of the test questions. 2). people would find a way around it.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm a cop and I see all day long abandone dogs, cats injured animals people fighting over who is going to pay for their neglect. It bothers me deeply I know how you must feel, helpless when people don't listen. I don't understand how people can be so cruel to animals let alone people.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I have been in the same situation with my aunt for years. The horses, the cats, the dogs, the goat... It's terrible. And it makes it even worse when it's family because you are forced to be near them whether it be for family gatherings or whatever. 

It was hard for me because, growing up, cases of neglect don't seem like neglect when you are a kid. I didn't even think twice about the fact that their cats never lasted more than a few weeks (coyotes), or that their dogs were allowed to roam the neighborhood in a pack, or that their horse was skinny. Kids just don't notice and analyze things like that. 

We also stopped spending time with them since my mom and my aunt (sisters) had a row and didn't talk for years outside of Thanksgiving and Christmas. Once they became chummy again I was out at their house for the first time in years and, because I knew more and was older, I could see it all. Nothing had changed but I was now able to see everything for what it was. And it sucked. 

There have been so many times in the past year where I wish that I could go back to my ignorant, Pedigree feeding self who wasn't aware of all the horrible things happening around me. But, hey, my dogs are healthier and better off for my knowledge and that isn't something I would trade for anything in the world.


----------

